# Anti-'pig' lyrics burn firefighter



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

By DAVID GAMBACORTA & CHRISTINE OLLEY
[email protected]

FOP wants part-time rapper fired for song advocating cop-killing

By day, Rodney Jean Jaques is a firefighter in Mount Airy. He's supposed to be one of the good guys.

Jaques also moonlights as an aspiring rapper, going by the name "Cal Akbar." He had some success two years ago, as one of his songs became the theme for a national campaign about fire prevention.

But Jaques, 30, has suddenly landed himself in some serious hot water with the city's Finest, thanks to another song he created with his rapping alter-ego.

The hard-driving untitled song, which surfaced on the Internet earlier this week, features lyrics that clearly encourage cop-killing.

"I got a surprise for them cops," Jaques raps, as gunfire erupts in the middle of the song. "I hope the news is taping this, 'cause I'm gonna turn pigs into bacon bits."

The song, on a Web site touting Jaques' 2006 CD, "Sin City Vol. 1," and his record company, the "Larsiny Family," plays as cartoon flames burst onto the screen.

Not surprisingly, Jaques' jarring lyrics have incensed the Fraternal Order of Police. FOP president Bob Eddis fired off an internal bulletin demanding that Jaques be fired.

FOP officials "are in total shock over the lyrics in a song written by a Philadelphia firefighter," Eddis said in his note. "He should be immediately dismissed from City employment."

Eddis' sentiments were echoed by his predecessor, Richard Costello.

"The most deplorable part of it is that this is coming from someone we stand shoulder-to-shoulder with in times of danger," said Costello, who noted that he was not speaking on behalf of the FOP.

"To have someone like that turn on you is unconscionable. It's not a case of expressing one's opinion; he's advocating homicide."

When reached by phone, Fire Commissioner Lloyd Ayers said only: "The matter is still under investigation." A Fire Department spokesperson later said there would be no additional comments until next week.

Eddis noted in his memo that Brian McBride, president of the Firefighters Union Local 22, contacted him Thursday and "expressed his deepest apology and sadness over this issue."

McBride, however, could not be reached for further comment yesterday.

Mayoral spokesman Joe Grace said union officials and the police and fire commissioners were all communicating yesterday. "All parties are taking it very seriously," he said.

Grace noted that the two departments have long enjoyed a close working relationship. "We're not going to let this incident in any way, shape or form affect that."

A source close to the investigation said Jaques has been remorseful and insisted that he did not post the song on the Internet himself.

Jaques also claimed to have recorded the song a number of years ago, the source said.

In 2005, Jaques gained fame for "Take It Outside," a song he wrote and performed that encouraged fire safety. The song was promoted by the Fire Department and was even played on a "Monday Night Football" game between the Eagles and the Dallas Cowboys.

On his MySpace.com page - which touts him as "Akbar the Great" - Jaques lists his interests as "drinking cognac, handguns, assault rifles . . . driving fast, sex and any activity that I can get adreneline rush from."

The page also features a blog post with a quote attributed to "Akbar 2004" - "The hood made me cold and ruthless, I blow and brew sip, just I don't go a lose it, I'm so elusive, the Po-Po is slow and useless."

Jaques is stationed at Engine 9 on Germantown Avenue near Carpenter Lane.

That same fire station made headlines last year when a black firefighter allegedly put a white pillowcase with eye holes and the initials, "KKKAFFA," in his supervisor's locker.

*Warning: Explicit Lyrics*

There has been a *petition* started to have this FF fired. Check out the sigs from both FF & P/O's alike.

*Letter from Bob Eddis, President of FOP Lodge #5*

_OUTRAGE OVER SONG LYRICS_

_We, at the Philadelphia Fraternal Order of Police, are in total shock over the lyrics in a song written by a Philadelphia Firefighter._

_I was contacted today (Thursday, April 12, 2007) at 9:00AM by the President of the Firefighters Union, Local #22, Brian McBride. He expressed his deepest apology and sadness over this issue._

_It is the belief of the Lodge that Firefighter Rodney Jean Jacques should be held fully accountable for his action. He should be immediately dismissed from City Employment._

_ROBERT V. EDDIS, President_

*Response from Brian McBride, President of Local 22, I.A.F.F.*

*Your thoughts on this?*


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

"I got a surprise for them cops," Jaques raps, as gunfire erupts in the middle of the song. "I hope the news is taping this, 'cause I'm gonna turn pigs into bacon bits."

I prefer pork chops!!!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=4728070


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Lets dumb down the civil service tests some more, clearly the current folks are overqualified.


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

I hope he gets caught in a backdraft


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Meh.. It's a cellarsaver, who really gives a fuck what they say....


----------

